# soft flux for winter



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

what do the plumbers do in north dakota or minnesota?
i'm in michigan & my tub of flux is plastic & looks like crap after warming it
up a coupla times in the cold weather

if someone could invent soft flux or all-weather flux they'd make a mint

thanks, rick @ brass plumbing


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

brass plumbing said:


> what do the plumbers do in north dakota or minnesota?
> i'm in michigan & my tub of flux is plastic & looks like crap after warming it
> up a coupla times in the cold weather
> 
> ...


 They do make a cold weather flux. 

http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=242


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*get a tin can for your flux*

I have the same problem....with the oaty tinning flux

turns hard as hell,,,, presently I have an old lead ladle
that I transfer the thole can of flux into....

then when I want to solder something I just heat the flux up 
till it all melts and gets fluid....

after about 5 minutes in bitter cold weather it turns hard again... 

and I simply repeat the process

seems to work ok


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone use the NoKorode fluid flux? They say its a liquid version of the paste flux. And it does not burn like paste flux.

http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=246
http://www.rectorseal.com/files/246/dsfluidflx.htm


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in SD and I just get in winter mode with freezables. Flux, silicone, putty, glue. It all goes into a coleman cooler/ warmer that plugs into the cigarette lighter. Then at night it gets brought inside. PITA but I dont waste time waiting for things to thaw.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I just stick my torch into the container for a few seconds and...........


----------



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> They do make a cold weather flux.
> 
> http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=242


 
I use this year round. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm in SD and I just get in winter mode with freezables. Flux, silicone, putty, glue. It all goes into a coleman cooler/ warmer that plugs into the cigarette lighter. Then at night it gets brought inside. PITA but I dont waste time waiting for things to thaw.


 Good idea Lead:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm in SD and I just get in winter mode with freezables. Flux, silicone, putty, glue. It all goes into a coleman cooler/ warmer that plugs into the cigarette lighter. Then at night it gets brought inside. PITA but I dont waste time waiting for things to thaw.


Yeah that's a great idea.
Years ago I lined a milk crate with styrofoam with an electric battery blanket around the inside. I was lucky enuff to have an old, working thermostatic control from a heat trace to keep it from overheating but everything from paste, thread dope, caulking, etc went in the box.
If I forgot to bring the box inside at night (which was often ) then plugging it in for a few minutes warmed everything up nicely.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I was going to chime in but I just finished my first MGD and the wife started Inglorious Bastards.


----------

